# Swapping eggs



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I need to swap eggs with a pair as I have to return the cock to it's owner. I have a pair set up to swap with, question is how long do you let them set before you swap or can you do it right away?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> I need to swap eggs with a pair as I have to return the cock to it's owner. I have a pair set up to swap with, question is how long do you let them set before you swap or can you do it right away?


you can swap as soon as the foster pair lay their second egg..but the two pairs need to be within 5 days of laying their eggs..you want the timinng of the two pairs to be close as possible.. although I have heard of a foster pair hatch eggs that they only sat on a short time and they still had pigeon milk come in..so it is a bit of a mystery.. what you want to avoid is the foster pair giving up too soon if they are given eggs that are just layed but they have been on eggs for awhile.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I usually wait until I can verify the fertility of the eggs (candle them at 5-7- days). That also gives the hen a bit of a rest before the cycle begins again. But certainly you CAN swap them right away after the foster hen has laid her second egg like Spirit Wings says.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

sorry raftree3 for posting in your thread.

i have this hen that is a 7 year old and it pair with this 2010 cock. they seem to mate and wont lay an egg. they made a nest and everything but it been 2 week now. can i just put a fake egg down and see if they will seat on it?


----------

